# Bubbles



## Corey123 (Oct 8, 2008)

http://flickr.com/photos/30968510@N05/2924146202/

I call this project "Bubbles". I haven't had photoshop on my computer for a long time, so I decided to make a cool picture.  I had this image in my head and I think I did a pretty good job of replicating it.  Also note how the back "bubbles" are slightly out of focus...  emulated DOF 

I used to make cool backgrounds all the time


----------

